# Kernel Panic, c'est possible à récupérer?

## Arcord

Salut,

après bien des péripéties, la gentoo est enfin installée. grub et configuré.

Je reboot, vérifie que je peux toujours utiliser XP (on ne sais jamais).

Je reboot encore, et lance pour la première fois la Gentoo tant désirée.

et là....

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on: 16:4359-1

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je ne m'en sortirais donc jamais.

Je suis un débutant complet. Ma première expérience Linux est une Mandrake 9.0 que j'ai installé et utilisé 1 semaine. Mais la MDK ne me convenait pas, je préfère me plonger vraiment dedans.

Mais là.....

Bref,

Comme il m'est impossible de booter, je voudrais savoir s'il y a un moyen de savoir ce qu'est cette erreur et si elle est récupérable.

Si il n'y a rien à faire pour cette fois-ci, serait-il possible de savoir ce qui l'a causé? de manière à ne pas la reproduire.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------

## sieurVLD

peut être : config de GRUB ou format de partition non supporté par le noyau

reboot sur le cd d'install fait un chroot puis regarde bien !

----------

## Arcord

Ok merci.

Je regarde ça dès demain matin.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sleeper

Ca ressemble tres fortement a un oubli du support du type de ta partition (ext2/3, resierfs, ...) dans ton kernel ...Ou alors un support compile en module ...

----------

## Arcord

Ok.

J'ai créé mes partitions comme recommandé dans la doc d'installation:

- hdd1 -> ext2

- hdd2  -> swap

- hdd3 -> xfs

Je suis convaincu d'avoir vérifier pour la compilation du noyau que l'ext2 et l'xfs était supporté (et pas mis en module), mais je peux me tromper.

Pour le vérifier et éventuellement le corriger, comment puis-je faire?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Le plus simple pour vérifier si une option est supportée par le noyau, est encore de faire un 

```
make menuconfig
```

 et de regarder si les options sont en [M] ou [*], sachant que [M] indique que c'est un module que tu devras charger toi même et que [*] indique que c'est "en dur" dans le noyau.

Evidemment pour toi il faut vérifier que c'est [*]...

Bon courage!

----------

## Arcord

Merci.

Je check ça cet après- midi.

----------

## pounard

je serait toi j' aurai mit ma partition principale en ext2 (le plus simple) pour avoir le noyau le plus couillon a compiler (enfin ne pas avoir a te faire chier avec ca) pis apres passer la partition en ext3 tout simplement et recompiler le noyau tout tranquille avec le support ext3...

c d' ailleurs ce que j' ai fait

je dit ca parce que mon frere lui a essayé de mettre en xfs sa gentoo a l' install et il a eu le meme problème que toi, et après moulte bidouilles, il s' est avéré que la seule solution sur sa machine était de tout recommencer et de mettre la partoche en ext2 ou ext3...

(il a fait un backup des fichiers et a recré sa partition, puis remis les fichiers, comme ca pas besoin de tout recompiler)

----------

## Arcord

Ben moi en fait, j'ai tout recommencé en mettant ma partition en ext3.

Et là ça marche.

----------

## pounard

héhé les solutions les plus barbares sont parfois les meilleures  :Smile: 

----------

